# I'm a lucky guy! New guns



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Thought I'd share with my fellow gun people. I really needed an all around hunting rifle for elk, deer, etc. A versatile big game rifle. I had played with EVERY hunting oriented bolt gun out there. The first one that felt truly right was the Tikka T3 Lite. I wanted a .30 06 because I have always just loved it and it has a HUGE selection of loads for whatever I want to do. I was going for weight savings so I wanted stainless and composite for this one. I live in Colorado so weight in the mountains is a big one. I called the fiance and said I was really close to buying it and wanted her thoughts. She said "no it's too much". But as a typical male I was going to sneak it onto layaway and as I told the guy at my shop a few minutes he told me "sorry someone just bought it over the phone". I was pretty pissed and didn't put two and two together. Well a few weeks later she had a surprise birthday party for me and sitting on the table with a big bow was my Tikka!










Then yesterday I get a call from the brother in law who is notorious for finding deals. He found a guy who was selling his guns and moving out of state. He asked $150 for a Winchester in .30WCF (.30-30) and $350 for a Remington 700 BDL in 7mm Rem Mag. Brother in law wanted the winchester as he already had a 7mm mag. He called me and I HAD to jump on the 700. Serial number is from 1987. He liked the scope so I gave it to him. It was an old redfield. So he ended up with the Winchester and the scope. I got the BEAUTIFUL and very lightly used 700. Now i have a plains gun and a mountain gun for hunting. The Winchester ended up being a 1940 in really great shape! I think we both did pretty well!!! My 700 looks fresh out of the box. Just need a scope for it. I plan to buy local and get a Burris. KILLER warranty.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on the new weapons

your gonna love that Tikka for sure

i love mine,ive got the T3 in stainless with a wood stock .270

now i gotta say this

if woman buys you a gun like that

she deserves to be more than just your fiancee

she needs to be your WIFE

now marry that woman,she gave you what you wanted now its time to give her what she wants

and that would be a wedding ring and your last name


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> congrats on the new weapons
> your gonna love that Tikka for sure
> i love mine,ive got the T3 in stainless with a wood stock .270
> 
> ...


Absolutely! She's a keeper. We are in the planning stages of the wedding. She has said she wants a table of assorted bacon wrapped/adorned foods. You could say she's a winner.  She loves to shoot too. Has her own ARs, pistols etc. One time at Cabela's I couldn't find her so I went back over to the gun section and she was doing paperwork on a Walther PPK/s.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I just got that same Tikka about a month ago. Shoots like a dream & easy to pack into the hills. Awesome gun.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Mark Steinmann said:


> I just got that same Tikka about a month ago. Shoots like a dream & easy to pack into the hills. Awesome gun.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Yea it is a GREAT shooter. Cant wait for elk season.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Definitely a great day, Congrats..


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Very versatile calibers, for sure. Just so you know, if you'd like to massage the trigger on the Remington, a good gunsmith can do it without replacing it. Had a Remington 700 of the same vintage/caliber and the trigger was lightened to 3.23 pounds with a crisp break - perfect for hunting without over-doing it.

Best of luck with the understanding lady, too.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

glenway said:


> Very versatile calibers, for sure. Just so you know, if you'd like to massage the trigger on the Remington, a good gunsmith can do it without replacing it. Had a Remington 700 of the same vintage/caliber and the trigger was lightened to 3.23 pounds with a crisp break - perfect for hunting without over-doing it.
> 
> Best of luck with the understanding lady, too.


Good to know thanks! I am entirely spoiled by the Tikka trigger. All around I like the Tikka more for a few reasons but I am a total sucker for the blued steel and wood combo on this 700.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

the triggers are awesome

what do you thing of that smoother silk bolt?

those were the two key selling points for me

that and the less than MOA out of the box guarantee


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You have a win - win - win going on there.Wife, wife that shoots, wife that buys guns, but the million dollar question, can she cook too? lol


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> the triggers are awesome
> what do you thing of that smoother silk bolt?
> 
> those were the two key selling points for me
> ...


I love everything about it. I cant wait to take it out again. I had it on the grasslands shooting steel at about 350-400 yards and it was a blast. I usually shoot my ARs to save money and I hadn't shot anything heavier in a while. It REALLY wallops that steel. After half a box it knocked the darn target over.



dwtrees said:


> You have a win - win - win going on there.Wife, wife that shoots, wife that buys guns, but the million dollar question, can she cook too? lol


She can cook dangerously well. And to top it all off, if I come home with small game she will clean it for me and cook it up. She's starting to get the hang if it. I am lucky indeed.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

Short said:


> His wife is awesome! Now if only she could train my wife......


Now now, your wife can cook like a champ, and she sure lets you out to hunt an awful lot! I know guys who's ladies literally say "here is what we are doing this week". To talk back is like telling Nucky Thompson to piss off. Wont end well!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

a Nucky Thompson reference

i love it :roflmao:


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

sneakygroundbuzzard said:


> a Nucky Thompson reference
> 
> i love it :roflmao:


Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

ive got every episode of that show down loaded an external hard drive

along with about 35 movies and many many other tv series in their entirety

this is what i do when i have to spend the night in the truck for work

i watch great movies and tv shows untill i fall asleep

HBO has always had some of the best series ever put on the tv


----------

